# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا x2-02 nokia x2-02 Specifications باللمس

## mohamed73

*مواصفات نوكيا x2-02 موبايل nokia x2-02 Specifications باللمس*  ألوان نوكيا x2-02
أحمر ساطغ
فضي داكن
برتقالي
بنفسجي
أزرق محيطي    الكاميرا
كاميرا 2 ميجا بكسل
إمكانية تصوير فيديو      الذاكرة
الذاكرة الداخلية 10 MB ميجابايت
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD حتي 32 جيجابايت
32 MB RAM
64 MB ROM     البطارية
وقت التحدث يصمد حتي 9 ساعات و 50 دقيقة
وقت الاتسعداد يصمد حتي 443 ساعة     التوصيل
بلوثوت 2.1
موصل av 3.5 mm
راديو FM
USB 2.0 موصل micro USB    مواصفات ومميزات أخرى
الهاتف يعمل بشريحتين
Java
الوزن 71 جرام
حجم الشاشة 2.2    الشبكات
يدعم 2G  GSM 900 / 1800 - SIM 1 & SIM 2
لا يدعم 3G     *سعر نوكيا x2-02 - اسعار nokia x2-02 prices* 
سعر نوكيا x2-02 بالدولار تقريبا 85 دولار
سعر نوكيا x2-02 باليورو تقريبا 60 يورو     *صور نوكيا x2-02*

----------

